# rolly pollies



## nitaomaha (May 29, 2005)

capitals

WE HAVE ROLLY POLLIES IN OUR BASEMENT,AND EACH YEAR THEY SEEM TO GET WORSE. I'VE USED BUG SPRAYS,AND NOTHING REALLY SEEMS TO WORK.I CANNOT STAND THESE THINGS,CAUSE THEY'RE MAINLY IN THE SHOWER AND WASHER & DRYER AREA.
CAN ANYONE OF YOU KNOW A SECRET ABOUT THESE CRITTERS?
I HAVE A DOG,WHO DOESN'T GO DOWNSTAIRS AS OF YET,SO I CAN USE SOMETHING,CAUSE HE WON'T BE NEAR IT.
PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## nitaomaha (May 29, 2005)

nitaomaha said:


> capitals
> 
> WE HAVE ROLLY POLLIES IN OUR BASEMENT,AND EACH YEAR THEY SEEM TO GET WORSE. I'VE USED BUG SPRAYS,AND NOTHING REALLY SEEMS TO WORK.I CANNOT STAND THESE THINGS,CAUSE THEY'RE MAINLY IN THE SHOWER AND WASHER & DRYER AREA.
> CAN ANYONE OF YOU KNOW A SECRET ABOUT THESE CRITTERS?
> ...



EVERY DAY WITH FLOWERS WILL BRING SMILES TO ALL


----------



## fwf (May 29, 2005)

nitaomaha said:


> capitals
> 
> WE HAVE ROLLY POLLIES IN OUR BASEMENT...PLEASE HELP ME!!!



Can you explain exactly what you are talking about, because I don't know what "rolly pollies" are.


----------



## nitaomaha (May 29, 2005)

THEY ARE SOMETIMES CALLED ROUND BUGS,CAUSE THEY CURL AROUND WHEN YOU TOUCH THEM, HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME


----------



## fwf (May 29, 2005)

If they are millipedes or centipedes, check here:

http://www.bugspray.com/articles98/millipede.html

Otherwise check at your local ag store. You will want to treat the ground (perhaps using Dursban) outside of the house, often 20 feet from the foundation, to keep them from getting into the house.


----------



## Nickrosis (May 29, 2005)

Roly poly, pill bug, wood louse, sow bug...

Some general info: http://insected.arizona.edu/isoinfo.htm

More general info, scroll down for control tips: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/IG093

Essentially, clean up your basement first to remove their habitat. When you use the sprays, target points of entry like cracks, windows, pipe outlets, etc. Anywhere they could squeeze through. Finally, just wait because it's likely a seasonal thing.

If you want a professional, look up any reputable pest control company with people certified in structural pest control.


----------



## Nickrosis (May 29, 2005)

fwf said:


> Otherwise check at your local ag store. You will want to treat the ground (perhaps using Dursban) outside of the house, often 20 feet from the foundation, to keep them from getting into the house.


Outside is an option, but the more you put down, the more beneficial insects you end up killing.  Spiders are natural predators of them. Is Dursban still around for homeowners? I know I can't buy it for landscape use any more.


----------



## fwf (May 29, 2005)

Nickrosis said:


> Is Dursban still around for homeowners? I know I can't buy it for landscape use any more.



To my knowledge, the Brand Dursban is only available to ag or pesticide trades, but I recall the same active incredient in a watered down home owner version, but that was awhile ago. I've used it as a wasp/hornet preventive and to control millipede migration, but am not familiar with the particular bug in question here.


----------



## jimmyq (May 30, 2005)

around here we have Carbaryl (AKA Sevin) for use on pillbugs and/or sowbugs.


----------

